# Gun Camo



## gmcpipkin (Aug 7, 2008)

Anybody know where to get a gun dipped in camo in Georgia. There used to be a place in Cochran but I think they are no longer open. Thanks


----------



## mdhall (Aug 7, 2008)

You can get camo clad for cheap on ebay. I know it's not dipping, but it protects well, and you can take it off if you want without damage. Just a suggestion, sorry can't help on the dipping. http://www.tarjac.com/services.htm is in NY though.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 7, 2008)

GMC, call Frog's Taxidermy in Cochran.  I think he has the camo business now.  Let us know what you find out please.


----------



## camoman1 (Aug 7, 2008)

*camoyourgun.com*

Hello I am Chad Moody with Specialty Graphix in Augusta,Ga and we camo guns . we have our FFL so you can ship to me . check out our work at www.camoyourgun.com  after we service your gun you will no longer need  to oil the outside of the gun again .
706 793 6760


----------



## bross07 (Feb 6, 2009)

Duracoat Inc. Just got mine and it looks awesome!


----------



## 152P&Y (Feb 14, 2009)

bross07 said:


> Duracoat Inc. Just got mine and it looks awesome!



Would it be askin' too much to get just a LITTLE more info about this shop.  Telephone number at least...


----------



## mike bell (Feb 15, 2009)

Im going this week to pick up some stuff Chad did for us.  

Specialty Graphix
1661 Doug Bernard Parkway 
Augusta, GA 30906 
706-793-6760 
icamoyourgun@gmail.com


This stuff is tuff!


----------



## blazer21 (Feb 15, 2009)

I talked with those guys at specialty graphix, they are great!! Im sending my 870 this week.


----------



## Derek Edge (Feb 16, 2009)

There was some guys at the turkeyrama, from Macon, Ga, that are dipping guns.  I got their card and plan to use them soon.  Their website is www.finalskinz.com


----------



## bustershaw (Feb 17, 2009)

*Duracoat*



152P&Y said:


> Would it be askin' too much to get just a LITTLE more info about this shop.  Telephone number at least...



try www.duracoatinc.com 

they do a great job but make sure you get a quote before they do it....the prices on the website are not accurate all the time


----------

